# Limitierte DVD / Blu Ray Boxen



## Westfale_09 (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,


da ich noch ein Freund von guten und limitierten DVD Boxen bin, würde es mich mal interessieren, was ihr so für Schätzchen habt.

Ich fange mal an: 

Scarface Collectors Box (Auf 3000 Begrenzt)
Stromberg Aktenordner (Staffel 1 &2)
Beverly Hills Cop Box (In in der Blechdose)
Die Bourne Akte 
Men in Black Collectors
Stromberg Staffel 4 Limited Edition


Es ist zwar nicht viel, aber es sind besondere Boxen  

Was habt ihr so an *besonderen* Boxen?


----------



## RapToX (30. Oktober 2011)

der herr der ringe trilogie (extended edition mit ring)
hellboy 2 (collector's set)
king of queens superbox (nr. 05796 von 20000)
machete (limited editon figurine giftset)
matrix (ultimate collection)

das wären mal so die besonderen boxen, die ich hier rumstehen hab.


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Oktober 2011)

Wie ist das Giftset von Machete? Lohnt sich der Kauf? Weil ich war am Überlegen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2011)

Hm gut so wertvolles Zeugs habe ich wohl nicht zu bieten.
DVD:
Alone in the Dark Limited Edition Directors Cut Steel Book
Hellboy Directors Cut ( Triple DVD )
sowie diverse ausgefallene Versionen von DVDs aus dem Verleih wie zb Blade I, Crank, Saw VI oder John Rambo usw.
Auf BR ist es eigendlich nur die Avatar Extendet Collectors Edition.

Wie man sieht nix besonderes


----------



## RapToX (30. Oktober 2011)

also ich finde das set soweit ganz ok. könnte etwas hochwertiger verpackt sein und auch bei den beigaben hätte es etwas mehr sein dürfen. die figur finde ich aber ziemlich gut gelungen.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Oktober 2011)

Im Moment habe ich nur:


Der Herr der Ringe: Extended Edition [Blu-ray]
Pirates of the Caribbean - Fremde Gezeiten [3D Edition mit 3D Cover]


----------



## FrozenBoy (30. Oktober 2011)

Filme und Serien [DVD]

Band of Brothers [Steelbook]
Blow [Steelbook]
Collateral [Steelbook]
Das Lazarus Projekt [Steelbook]
Departed - Unter Feinden [Steelbook]
Die Verurteilten [Steelbook]
Eagle Eye [Steelbook]
Fight Club [Steelbook]
Halloween [Steelbook]
Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch [Steelbook]
Harry Potter und der Gefangene von Askaban [Steelbook]
Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz  [Steelbook]
Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix [Steelbook]
Harry Potter und der Stein der Weisen [Steelbook]
Harry Potter und die Kammer des Schreckens [Steelbook]
Man on Fire [Steelbook]
No Country For Old Man [Steelbook]
Paparrazi [Steelbook]
The Fast and the Furious 4er Collection [Steelbook]
Transformers  [Steelbook]
Transformers - Die Rache [Steelbook]
Watchmen [Steelbook]

Erweitern wir das ganze doch noch auf Spiele.
PC*GAMES*Hardware 

Spiele

Alan Wake [Collector's Edition mit Buch zum Spiel und DLC in Buchverpackung]
Assassin's Creed 2 White Edition [Collector's Edition mit Ezio Figur]
Bioshock [Steelbook]
Splinter Cell - Conviction [Steelbook und Collector's Edition mit Sam Fisher Figur]
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Prypjat [Steelbook und Collector's Edition mit Sturmfeuerzeug, Bandana, Karte und mehr]
Test Drive Unlimited [Steelbook]


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Oktober 2011)

Ach genau, von Deus Ex: Human Revolution hab ich die Xbox 360 Limited Edition.  Spiele sollte man hier auch nennen können.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (30. Oktober 2011)

Blu-Rays:
-Resident Evil Degeneration Steelbook
- Der Exorzist Special Edition (Original Kinofassung und Extended Directors Cut)


----------



## RapToX (31. Oktober 2011)

also einfache steelbooks würde ich hier jetzt nicht als "besonders" einstufen. dachte es geht hier mehr um richtige boxsets die auch ein bisschen was hermachen


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2011)

BR:
Herr der Ringe Trilogie - Extended mit dem einen Ring (der allerdings billig wirkt)
Robin Hood (die Buch-Box hätte ruhig um 1/3 kleiner sein können)
Terminator 2 im T-800 Schädel
Alien 1-4 in der Relief Box
Fluch der Karibik 1-4 in der Schatzkiste ist vorbestellt. 

DVD:
Harry Potter 1-5 in der Kofferbox
Vermächtnis der Tempelritter/Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches in einem Ledereinband
Planet Terror in der Benzinkanisterbox

Spiele:
Star Craft 2 CE
Fallout 3 CE
Killzone 3 CE


----------



## Painkiller (2. November 2011)

Au Backe!  Das ist der richtige Thread für mich. 

Wenn ich da mit dem aufzählen anfange, bin ich morgen noch nicht fertig. Daher selber schauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/38423--painkiller--albums-pains-world-4748.html


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. November 2011)

Wundert mich etwas, dass du den Thread erst heute gefunden hast.


----------



## Westfale_09 (6. November 2011)

Bei mir ist heute die 1. Auflage der Pate Box eingetroffen  (Mit den 5 DVDs )


----------



## ruf!o (6. November 2011)

A-Team (die Serie) Komplettbox in Munitionskiste
Herr der Ringe Trilogie Special Extended (Blu-Ray mit Ring)
Der Pate Trilogie (Schwarze Box DVD)


----------



## Westfale_09 (10. Dezember 2011)

Habe mir die Robin Hood Edition geholt. geniales Teil. Nur leider waren bei mir keine Blu Rays drin =( (Das Teil war eingeschweißt)

@ Nailgun 

Hast du die Schatztruhe nun? 

Soll wohl total billig sein das Teil stimmt das?


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2011)

> Soll wohl total billig sein das Teil stimmt das?


Die ist aus Pappe.  -.-


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ich habe die Schatztruhe und weil ich sie behalten habe, hat mir Amazon 16€ geschenkt. 
Also auf 2m sieht sie nicht schlecht aus, aber in den USA gibt's die Truhe aus Plastik und die sieht eindeutig besser aus.


----------



## Westfale_09 (20. Dezember 2011)

So nun habe ich folgende Boxen dazu. Fast Five Collectors für 10€   und auch auch Inglorious Bastards Limited collectors


----------



## Eifelaner (21. Dezember 2011)

Zurück in die Zukunft - 25th Anniversary Trilogie (limitiert, inkl. Miniatur DeLorean)


----------



## Westfale_09 (21. Juni 2012)

So  Band of Brothers in der Metalbox, Pinocchiop Holzbox zum 70. Jubiläum und das Inception Köfferchen 

Dazu kommt im August die Limited Collectors von American Pie Klassentreffen mit jahrbuch


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juni 2012)

Meins 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...5-zeigt-her-eure-spielepackungen-img_0142.jpg

(Leider nicht komplett aktuell)

Neu bzw. vorbestellt:

American Pie - Das Klassentreffen Blu-ray Limited Collector's Edition: Amazon.de: Eugene Levy, Jennifer Coolidge, Jason Biggs, Alyson Hannigan, Seann William Scott, Tara Reid, Mena Suvari, Chris Klein, Jon Hurwitz, Hayden Schlossberg: Filme & TV
Snow White and the Huntsman - Limited Collection Edition im Steelbook exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Kirsten Stewart, Charlize Theron, Chris Hemsworth: Filme & TV
Battleship - Limited Special Edition mit Blu-ray Steelbook: Amazon.de: Liam Neeson, Taylor Kitsch, Alexander Skarsgard, Rihanna, Brooklyn Decker, Josh Pence, Peter Berg: Filme & TV
Assault - Anschlag bei Nacht 3 Disc Collectors Edition Mediabook Blu-ray Limited Collector's Edition: Amazon.de: Austin Stoker, Darwin Joston, Laurie Zimmer, Nancy Loomis, Tony Burton, Martin West, Kim Richards, John Carpenter: Filme & TV
Harry Potter Zauberer Collection Blu-ray/DVD: Amazon.de: Filme & TV
Die Abenteuer von Tim & Struppi - Das Geheimnis der Einhorn Limited Fine Art Collectible Boxset, Steel-Book, exklusiv bei Amazon Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Jamie Bell, Andy Serkis, Daniel Craig, Simon Pegg, Nick Frost, Tony Curran, Toby Jones, Daniel Mays, 
Mission: Impossible Phantom Protokoll Steelbook Collector's Edition exklusiv bei Amazon.de Blu-ray: Amazon.de: Tom Cruise, Simon Pegg, Paula Patton, Jeremy Renner, Brad Bird: Filme & TV
Die Welt Brennt - Live in Stuttgart: Amazon.de: Frei.Wild: Filme & TV


----------



## RapToX (22. Juni 2012)

der msi karton zählt aber nicht!!!
aber gar keine so schlechte idee...einfach ein paar hardwarekartons danebenstellen, damit es nach mehr aussieht


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2012)

Ist nicht nur ein Karton.  Die Karte ist auch drin. Quasi OVP. War nur eine Woche in Betrieb.^^

Btw.

http://www.amazon.de/Planet-Affen-E...ef=sr_1_7?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1340622112&sr=1-7

Würde mich ja auch reizen. Wirkt nur etwas klein auf den Fotos.


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. Juni 2012)

@ Painkiller 

Die gibts bei Ebay billiger  Dort habe ich die schon für 50 € gesehen.

Kann mir einer noch gute limitierte Blu Ray Boxen empfehlen. Bevorzugt werden Actionfilme. 

Weiß jemand außerdem ob bei Snow White ein Zertifikat beiliegt?


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Juni 2012)

So  Heute habe ich die Schneewittchen Blu Ray Limited Collectors Edition bei erstanden


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Juni 2012)

Men in Black 1-3 Limited Alien Edition ist nun vorbestellt


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2012)

Men in Black hab ich auch vorbestellt, und diese hier ebenfalls.

Ziemlich beste Freunde - Fan Edition Blu-ray + DVD Limited Edition: Amazon.de: Francois Cluzet, Omar Sy, Audrey Fleurot, Anne Le Ny, Olivier Nakache, Eric Toledano: Filme & TV

Ist ne dicke Edition! oO


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. Juni 2012)

@ Painkiller. Weißt du ob die MIB Edtion durchnummeriert ist? Hast du da etwas gehört?

Meinst die Ziemlich beste Freunde Box lohnt sich? Habe den Film nie gesehen. Kannst du mir sagen, ob der gut ist?


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2012)

> @ Painkiller. Weißt du ob die MIB Edtion durchnummeriert ist? Hast du da etwas gehört?


Bis jetzt noch nicht. Aber ich halte mal die Ohren auf.  



> Meinst die Ziemlich beste Freunde Box lohnt sich? Habe den Film nie gesehen. Kannst du mir sagen, ob der gut ist?


Der Film ist der Hammer!  Er basiert auf einer wahren Geschichte!


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. Juni 2012)

Hast mich überredet  Ist bestellt


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2012)

Gute Entscheidung! 

Hier mal einen Trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhdd2yy5JZM


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Juni 2012)

So. Heute ist die Collectors Edition von Schneewitchen und den 7 Zwergen angekommen. Walt Disney hat zwar seine Preise, aber so eine geniale Box habe ich bisher kaum gesehen. Die Box ist eine reine samtartige Box. Der Inhalt ist nicht nur was für Kinder  Die Lithographien von Walt Disney und auch die Magneten und das Walt Disney Entstehungsbuch sind einzigartig und haben sehr viel Charme. Der Film ist natürlich eher was für die Kurzen, aber wenn man selber mit diesen Filmen aufgewachsen ist, verbindet man natürlich was damit  

Falls wirklich einer gut und günstig an so eine Edition dran kommen sollte. Nehmt sie. Das ist wirklich etwas besonderes


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2012)

Bestellt:

http://www.amazon.de/Star-Trek-Gene...H0/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1341478487&sr=8-15

Und passend dazu:    (auch bestellt) 
Replix - Klingonischer Bird of Prey - Star Trek- Diamond Select


----------

